# Anyone from Mp or Rajasthan



## Agrawal (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, 
I would like to know if anybody from Mp or Rajasthan is residing in Nj.


----------



## kapp edge (Sep 26, 2013)

Please let me know what do u want to know about MP or Raj?


----------



## sagar321 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi what you are talking about sir?
I am not for Rajasthan or MP but i had gone to Todgarh for picnic and visited many places like Raoli wildlife Sanctury, Pragya Shikhar Jain Monument, Ajmer Dargah etc and stayed for 2 days at United-21 Royal Resort in Todgarh..

If you need more than this please let me know..


----------

